# Borked D3



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok....was trying to use the bootstrap and see what that's all about and it when it rebooted instead of going into recovery or my boot animation just got the "android" shine animation and it loops there. Can boot into recovery, and bootloader. I cannot fastboot as for some reason it no longer reads my battery and says "low battery, cannot program"

I have tried every unbricking method I could find. Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You need to find a way to a charged battery


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

It apparently charges, but gets no reading. While plugged in the battery icon just has a "?" In it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

VZW rep said battery over discharged and fried the phone. Couldn't revive with their sbf machine, wouldn't recognize the phone at all.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

